# S1.22 Software and now.....



## NTIMID8 (Sep 17, 2005)

Timers will not fire off....

I have soft and hard rebooted and switch tested etc. None of the timers scheduled for today show in guide and nothing so far has fired off.

Anyone else?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

did you call and complain ? they will "upgrade" your buggy 922 to hopper for free


----------

